# Thank you to Carolina Mom and Buddy's Mom Forever



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

:thanks::bigangel::bigangel:I am so GRATEFUL to Carolina Mom and Buddy's Mom Forever, for watching the Rainbow Bridge Section while I was away Oct. 3-11, with Ken's Sister, Marilyn, visiting us. I REALLY appreciate you both!!

00:wave::wave::You_Rock_:You_Rock_:thanks:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Theyre both great, arent they!!!!! Great job ladies....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anytime Karen, happy to help out.

Hope you enjoyed your visit with your Sister in law.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry I didn't see this thread before. Karen you are an angel for making sure all our angels are commemorated and will not be forgotten. Big thank you for that, I know it is not an easy thing to do. And thank you CAROLINA MOM for your work too.


----------

